# Oi, Any Colorado Furs in Here up for a Jam?



## Coffee (Jan 24, 2008)

Alright, dig this. I sing. I play the bass, drums, piano/keyboard/organ, and enough guitar to look like a dumbass. Just wondering if anybody around here is up for a session, I play jazz, noise, and enough rock to look like a dumbass.

Feel free to list your instruments, as well as the styles you specialize in.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 25, 2008)

Well you already know me...

I can sing, play a little acoustic guitar, play a little piano, and I can edit music using the computer

Low alto, sings jazz and stuff like that. I should record myself singing for future reference.


----------



## emptyF (May 20, 2008)

i was in colorado last week, but i live in washington . . . sorry.


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm up in Fort Collins. I think I'm a decent singer, I dable in guitar and I know Fruity Loops pretty decently. :3


----------

